# Sidney Smith & Sons, Stourbridge, April 08 (Pic Heavy)



## diluted (Apr 6, 2008)

So myself and Virusman went to the foundry that I have previously visited in Stourbridge for a look round. 
As I've been a few times before I concentrated this time more just looking at the area itself, so I don't have as many detail shots as usual. More tripod work. There is the foundry itself, 2 out buildings and a house on the site. Doorways are shown as all of the buildings are wide open. However no access points to the site that they all sit on are shown in the photos to comply with forum rules.



























































more images available to see on my flickr account
http://www.flickr.com/photos/photomagraphs/sets/72157604387640965/

oh and for the record, Adobe Bridge is the best program ever.


----------



## Virusman26 (Apr 6, 2008)

A little history first……

“Previously known as Foster, Rastrick & Co. foundry, Often confusingly referred to as the "new" foundry, it's amazing that it has survived for so long, the very building where the world famous Stourbridge Lion locomotive was built still stands to this day, but only just, and faces the threat of demolition. Consequently the building is suffering at the hands of vandalism and neglect. It is a sad indictment that in the USA they are celebrating the 175th anniversary of the first run of the Lion, whilst the very building where it was made faces the threat of demolition.”

Right, well here are mine then…………..














































And the video that I chucked together………..

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=WN2YHvimWgk[/ame]

Enjoy, and thanks again to diluted for a great explore!


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks good, Like a less trashed version of Hunt Brothers. I would definitely like to make time for a visit here.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 6, 2008)

Superb pics, guys, and a really interesting explore. Loved the video too.


----------



## Virusman26 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cheers guys. All credit to diluted for finding it. I've been reading the history on it for a while, and never realised how easy it was to find!!

Here's the rest of my pics.........
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604383753646/


----------



## smileysal (Apr 7, 2008)

That place looks great. I really like this. Quite a lot of stuff still there. I'd make time to go and have a look around here. That second pic on the second post, the orange thingy (sorry, don't know the name of it  ) I'd have to clean the dirt off it and see what it said. (bad for that lol).

Will have to make time sometime soon.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## diluted (Apr 7, 2008)

smileysal said:


> That place looks great. I really like this. Quite a lot of stuff still there. I'd make time to go and have a look around here. That second pic on the second post, the orange thingy (sorry, don't know the name of it  ) I'd have to clean the dirt off it and see what it said. (bad for that lol).
> 
> Will have to make time sometime soon.
> 
> ...



The orange thing is most likely a drain or manhole style cover. Apparently that's what the foundry ended up making before it burned down/closed (whichever came first).


----------



## King Al (Apr 7, 2008)

Good stuff guys, that thing with the chain in pic 3 is cool and is the man hole cover


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice pics fella!


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 7, 2008)

Amazing looking place, very atmospheric.


----------



## Woodsy (Apr 15, 2008)

Awsome shots there, and what an awsome place to look around! Thanks for posting


----------



## OnceDown (Jun 15, 2008)

Thinking of going here soon. Is it still there?

Has anyone got an address for it? (vague if you like) - I'm not very good with directions in the Midlands, haha. Great pics by the way!


----------



## donebythehands (May 26, 2009)

i too wud like an adress?


----------



## thompski (May 26, 2009)

Don't look too shabby that place - nice and grimy and not just an empty shed  Reminds me of Clay Cross Foundry.

Good stuff chaps


----------



## Black Shuck (May 26, 2009)

Nice shots Thompski and Virus. Excellent quality as ever. Well done.


----------

